# Fat32 Seagate 1.5TB hdd problems with memory



## helpme (May 16, 2012)

I recently got a seagate 1.5tb external hdd and formatted it to fat32 so i could use it on my PS3. Now all of a sudden my hdd is full when it only has roughly 120gb on it all together. 
It says i have only 1.57 gb remaining. Any help appreciated please!


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 16, 2012)

This sounds like it's using legacy 28-bit addressing instead of the more modern 48-bit addressing.  28-bit addressing would limit the capacity to 128GB (119.2GiB).  This is something wrong with the drive; I suspect a jumper is set incorrectly.  Do you have the model number of the external hard drive?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 16, 2012)

Did you use Windows to format it? if so use another utlity. There are certain limitations in place when using FAT32 in Windows, this includes formatting the disk in Windows, more info:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc938432.aspx


----------



## helpme (May 19, 2012)

Where can I find the model number, 
Also what utilities will you recommend


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2012)

http://partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html


----------



## helpme (May 20, 2012)

what do i do with the partition manager
?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 20, 2012)

You delete any partition on the drive, create one big partition, and format it as FAT32.


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 20, 2012)

keep in mind that fat32 has a 4GB per file limit so no dvdrips larger then 4GB


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2012)

in windows XP SP3 and newer, you can only create 120GB partitions in fat32. if you want a larger partition, use NTFS.


you can always allocate the leftover space to a new partition if you want.


----------



## helpme (May 20, 2012)

Should I back up my drive first
 how do you delete / create pariions


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 20, 2012)

Dude.. search google...


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2012)

Search Youtube with "Using a 1Gb hard drive with a PS3"


----------



## RejZoR (May 20, 2012)

http://my.opera.com/rejzor/blog/2009/04/19/formatting-portable-disk-to-fat32

This will help  There is also a GUI version on their webpage (i only direct linked CMD version).


----------



## helpme (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I'll just try reformatting and hope for the best , this is all to complicated with partitions and 48 bit addressing lol.


----------



## helpme (May 20, 2012)

I've ran a chkdsk of my drive and now it's saying 
' bad links in lost chain at cluster ####### corrected
And every now and then something about orphan truncated
Does anyone know anything about this, is it good news or a waste of
Time ?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 20, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> keep in mind that fat32 has a 4GB per file limit so no dvdrips larger then 4GB



He is using it with is PS3, so it probably won't be an issue.



Mussels said:


> in windows XP SP3 and newer, you can only create 120GB partitions in fat32. if you want a larger partition, use NTFS.
> 
> 
> you can always allocate the leftover space to a new partition if you want.



PS3 can't read NTFS.



helpme said:


> I've ran a chkdsk of my drive and now it's saying
> ' bad links in lost chain at cluster ####### corrected
> And every now and then something about orphan truncated
> Does anyone know anything about this, is it good news or a waste of
> Time ?



Don't worry about it.


----------



## Goodman (May 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> in windows XP SP3 and newer, you can only create 120GB partitions in fat32. if you want a larger partition, use NTFS.
> 
> 
> you can always allocate the leftover space to a new partition if you want.



The 120gb was XP limit for HDD size before SP1 came in , nothing to do with fat or NTFS
XP SP0 was able to do ~80gb in fat32 but ever since XP SP1 you could only do 32gb or less in fat32 

To the OP since you don't want to use NTFS (don't know if PS3 can read it or not?) why not do a few partitions of 32gb each that way you will still be able to use it in fat32


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2012)

Goodman said:


> The 120gb was XP limit for HDD size before SP1 came in , nothing to do with fat or NTFS
> XP SP0 was able to do ~80gb in fat32 but ever since XP SP1 you could only do 32gb or less in fat32
> 
> To the OP since you don't want to use NTFS (don't know if PS3 can read it or not?) why not do a few partitions of 32gb each that way you will still be able to use it in fat32



32GB? i thought it was larger? ah well, i got it confused. i do know that windows wont let you make large fat32 partitions.


----------



## helpme (May 22, 2012)

My computer has been running two days straight and the process I mentioned earlier is still running, roughly how many clusters are there and why do they all need to be corrected?


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 22, 2012)

helpme said:


> My computer has been running two days straight and the process I mentioned earlier is still running, roughly how many clusters are there and why do they all need to be corrected?



either you did not shutdown correctly or screwed something up messing around with utlitys you should not be playing with


----------



## helpme (May 22, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> either you did not shutdown correctly or screwed something up messing around with utlitys you should not be playing with



I simply ran a chkdsk through cmd for my hdd, 
Nothing was messed with.


----------



## _Zod_ (May 22, 2012)

When it comes time to format use this utility to do it: http://www.verbatim-europe.co.uk/en_1/binarydata_verbatim-fat32-tool-exe_5444.exe

Windows really doesn't support FAT32 very well anymore (for good reason, it's a horrid file system).


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 22, 2012)

_Zod_ said:


> When it comes time to format use this utility to do it: http://www.verbatim-europe.co.uk/en_1/binarydata_verbatim-fat32-tool-exe_5444.exe
> 
> Windows really doesn't support FAT32 very well anymore (for good reason, it's a horrid file system).



uh no use gparted


----------



## RejZoR (May 22, 2012)

_Zod_ said:


> When it comes time to format use this utility to do it: http://www.verbatim-europe.co.uk/en_1/binarydata_verbatim-fat32-tool-exe_5444.exe
> 
> Windows really doesn't support FAT32 very well anymore (for good reason, it's a horrid file system).



It's not horrid, it's just basic. FAT32 is essentially the same as exFAT, they just bumped the limits far higher. That's all. In essence, the FS itself is pretty much the same.


----------



## baggpipes (May 22, 2012)

Can the PS3 do exFAT??? That would be a better choice....


----------



## RejZoR (May 22, 2012)

As far as i know PS3 doesn't even read NTFS. Then again Sony always had piss poor USB connectivity support. Even LCD TV's from Sony have by far the worst playback and subtitle support. And they still don't support NTFS where Grundig, Philips, LG and Samsung all support NTFS...


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> As far as i know PS3 doesn't even read NTFS. Then again Sony always had piss poor USB connectivity support. Even LCD TV's from Sony have by far the worst playback and subtitle support. And they still don't support NTFS where Grundig, Philips, LG and Samsung all support NTFS...



I'm sure it all comes down to Sony not wanting to pay Microsoft a licensing fee to support NTFS.  They are kind of stupid like that, they want everyone to pay them licensing fees, but won't pay licensing fees to anyone else.

A perfect example is DivX.  I bought an SMP-N100 network media player about a year and a half ago.  I love it, the same interface as the PS3, but only $50, and it plays everything including DivX.  They discontinued the SMP-N100 and release an updated version the SMP-N200, same functionality, but slightly less boxy styling and a slightly better remote.  I picked one up when it was on sale for $50 thinking it would be just a slight improvement over the SMP-N100.  Everything was going fine except half my media wouldn't play.  So I looked it up and Sony dropped DivX support from the new player because they didn't want to pay a licensing fee.  How the F@(K do you release a network media player that doesn't support DivX?!

Their idiocy when it comes to licensing knows no limit.


----------

